

Show HN: "101Start" a Simple App to Search Faster on iPhone/iPad - noirman

Like many I have an iPhone and iPad and hate typing.<p>I made a simple web app to make searches across many services (note: I am not a tech guy).<p>There are search buttons for most used services:
- google
- wikipedia
- youtube
- facebook
- twitter
...<p>Questions:
- Useful?
- Too many buttons? Too few?
- Comments?<p>Thanks!<p>Site: http://www.101start.com
======
hansy
I remember seeing something similar a while back for iPhone which I was very
excited to try out (but never did).

I can't recall the app name, but I remember the UI. After typing a certain
term, you could cycle through different webOS-style cards which represented
different queried services.

I've been looking for something like this for a while now. Solid start.

~~~
noirman
I'd be interested to look into it if you recall the name- I researched quite a
few start pages concepts, and many of them require too much work to set up for
users, or add clicks instead of removing them. I tried to make it a 1-click
experience for as many services I could think of :)

------
BillSaysThis
Nice idea. You might want to look into adding auto-suggest from Google or one
of the other services and adding a set default engine option (to enable
hitting enter/return).

~~~
noirman
thanks for your comment- the default search now is Google :) for auto-suggest,
it does not seem to work well on iOS so far.

